# Fertility Cleanse kit



## Stephjs2011 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi, I just wondered if anyone had tried the Fertility Cleanse Kit on the Natural Fertility Info website.  It seems to only be available in the US.  It sounds good but is really expensive to ship to the UK.  Has anyone tried this and found it worked?  Or has anyone found a UK substitute?  Would be great to buy something here.  Thanks.


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello, better late than never here    Did you get hold of a kit?  I've seen a herbalist on a couple of occasions and I've found it good for me.  You can get an appointment and then they make up the herbs for you from your requirements.  Reading your post is making me think about going back and seeing if I can get something specific for IVFing.  I also like Angelbumps list in alternative on FF.

Be good to hear if anyone else has tried this or if it's not recommended for ttc.  

Diesy


----------

